# Bassmasters opens



## DeepweR (Jan 5, 2011)

I'm fired up! in 2 weeks, i'll b at Lake Toho in Fl. as a co-angler fishing with????? I hope i draw out 1 of the Lane boys or atleast someone good down there. Then in March i'm goin to Lake Norman. In June i'll b at Lake Douglas. I'll b bringn` my A game for sure.


----------



## DIGGERATL (Jan 6, 2011)

If you get near Camp Mack next to the ramp is a old wire fence, climb over it and go into the old shop and ask for some Kissimmi Blue worms the only place you can get them. The work well


----------



## BWS Director (Jan 6, 2011)

*Florida Division Bassmaster Weekend Series at Camp Mack*

I have a Bassmaster Weekend Series event out of Camp Mack on Saturday 01/15/11.  Several of the anglers that fish the Bassmaster Opens are going to fish the BWS event. If you would like to fish you can register online, by phone, or even onsite.  Kinda like pre-fishing for a tournament but competing  at the same time. You can give me a call if you have any questions about the BWS at (256) 230-5632.  Thanks,


----------



## DeepweR (Jan 6, 2011)

BWS Director said:


> I have a Bassmaster Weekend Series event out of Camp Mack on Saturday 01/15/11.  Several of the anglers that fish the Bassmaster Opens are going to fish the BWS event. If you would like to fish you can register online, by phone, or even onsite.  Kinda like pre-fishing for a tournament but competing  at the same time. You can give me a call if you have any questions about the BWS at (256) 230-5632.  Thanks,



Thanks but im a co angler, and i really dont have the time off from work to pre fish much. I'm goin down on the 18th to pre fish 1 day b4. I dont think it will matter if i no where the fish are. I think the boater will probaly not listen to me anyway. Thx tho, Jason


----------



## jsimages (Jan 7, 2011)

the weekendseries is a excellent series to fish and billy does a great job of running it. as a co angler i know how you feel about the boater not listening to you. i have on occasion have them ask me if i knew of anywhere near that fish may be. if they ask i will tell them what i have done and know but if they dont ask i just put together a game plan of how they are fishing and go from there. best of luck to you in the opens and let us know how you do man. tight lines and god bless


----------



## pbmang (Jan 7, 2011)

The Weekend Series and the Opens are apples and oranges.  I've fished the Opens and there are some great angles.  Timmy Horton, the Lane brothers, Aaron Martens, etc. all fish them because it's the only way to fish the Elites if you have never fished them before.  I have a buddy who is in Florida now getting ready for the tournament.  I can promise you these guys won't ask you where to fish.

But, with that said, if you have never fished the lake, it is VERY helpful to get out there one day and practice.  You can read and talk to people about the lake until your brain hurts, but until you are actually out there fishing, you arn't going to feel comfortable with just how you need to be rigged and what baits to take.  Everyone has a different take on what is deep vs shallow and muddy vs clear.

Good luck, you will have a lot of fun!  I am hooked on multi-day tournaments like that!


----------



## DeepweR (Jan 7, 2011)

ohh yeah i'm ready.....thx yall!


----------



## bradsears (Jan 7, 2011)

What if you get drawn out with someone like me?  Some poor soul thinks he is going to be fishing with an elite series pro, instead he is going to get an average joe!!! lol!


----------



## DeepweR (Jan 8, 2011)

bradsears said:


> What if you get drawn out with someone like me?  Some poor soul thinks he is going to be fishing with an elite series pro, instead he is going to get an average joe!!! lol!



it wouldnt b that bad....i fish with u now and dont complain.......well mayb sumtimes.


----------



## Big Dawg (Jan 9, 2011)

*Coangler........*

I fish a lot of them out of both ends of the boat. I think you get a lot of experience out of the back of the boat. It can be great at times and very frustrating at times. Stay positive and keep your head up. Just try to enjoy the experience and dont focus on making a check. Good Luck


----------



## DeepweR (Jan 9, 2011)

Big Dawg said:


> I fish a lot of them out of both ends of the boat. I think you get a lot of experience out of the back of the boat. It can be great at times and very frustrating at times. Stay positive and keep your head up. Just try to enjoy the experience and dont focus on making a check. Good Luck



yep, just gonna have fun! Thx


----------



## Buzzerbaits (Jan 10, 2011)

bradsears said:


> What if you get drawn out with someone like me?  Some poor soul thinks he is going to be fishing with an elite series pro, instead he is going to get an average joe!!! lol!


  Good luck down there Brad. Throw that gold spinnerbait I made for you.


----------



## rec22 (Jan 11, 2011)

*Toho*

Good Luck down there.  I fished with Arnie Lane on Harris Chain a year or two ago, met Bobby and Chris at the weigh in,  They are all good guys, and can teach you something about flippin.  Don't forget the Watermelon Flukes, with as small  of weight as you can through on it.  The green weinie will get your line streched down there.


----------



## shoalbass (Jan 11, 2011)

Good luck in the tournament.  Go with the expectation to just learn.  Lokking at the weather down in Fl there is a good chance they will be lots on the bed.


----------



## DeepweR (Jan 16, 2011)

thx for the info guys......im leaven tues. nite and i cant wait!


----------



## DeepweR (Jan 16, 2011)

shoalbass, whatd that bass in ur avatar weigh? 15lbs?


----------



## Judge (Jan 16, 2011)

deep'we R said:


> shoalbass, whatd that bass in ur avatar weigh? 15lbs?



I don't think he weighed her.  He's standing about 10 feet from the pond he caught it in.  Caught from the bank on his lunch hour, I think.  We guestimated her at 12 something pounds.  

She swam away to be caught another day.


----------



## DeepweR (Jan 22, 2011)

well i just got home....finished 91st outa 193. had a limit both days, and lost a good fish both days. i had alot of fun tho!


----------



## jsimages (Jan 22, 2011)

congrats on your finish. glad you had a good tourny and wish you the best of luck in the future. keep us posted how you do.


----------



## bigbass07 (Jan 23, 2011)

Judge said:


> I don't think he weighed her.  He's standing about 10 feet from the pond he caught it in.  Caught from the bank on his lunch hour, I think.  We guestimated her at 12 something pounds.
> 
> She swam away to be caught another day.



you mean he took time away from eatin to catch a fish. he must have not been eatin jacks chicken LOL.


----------



## dcogland (Jan 25, 2011)

*opens*

I lost 2 good fish on the second day. they probably would sent to the third day but thats fishing. Ended up 59th missing a check by 2 lbs.


----------



## BassHunter25 (Jan 25, 2011)

I have fished as a co angler in the opens twice, I would have figured that if you caugt a limit both days, that is pretty darn good.  The fishing must have been great down there, with co anglers catching that many fish.  I am aobut to go to the website and check out the results now.


----------



## DeepweR (Jan 25, 2011)

oh, i caught alot of fish. just not the ones to win. my partner (the angler) the 1st day didnt catch a thing and i had a limit. i had fun. i just hope i get drawn with a pro on Norman.


----------



## bradsears (Jan 26, 2011)

deep'we R said:


> oh, i caught alot of fish. just not the ones to win. my partner (the angler) the 1st day didnt catch a thing and i had a limit. i had fun. i just hope i get drawn with a pro on Norman.



What, you don't like fishing with me?  I see how it is!


----------



## BassHunter25 (Jan 27, 2011)

I just saw they changed the co angler limit to three.  That is good.


----------

